# Ruido en Tx FM por exceso de cables o diferentes partes?



## magoseitor (Dic 24, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, con conocimientos muy muy basicos de electronica, y aqui les pongo mi primer mensaje que por supuesto..jeje.. es una duda.

Primero que todo vivo en Cuba, y aqui no hay tiendas de electronica ni nada por el estilo. La unica forma de conseguir componentes es practicamente sacandolos de otros lugares.
Decidi realizar el siguiente transmisor de FM, pero como primero queria ver si funcionaba, realice un prototipo muy muy muy cutre por falta de breadboard. La cosa es que no trabaja como deberia. Pues tiene mucho ruido, intolerable a cualquier frecuencia que sintonize y la segnal se modula como "a pulsos"

El esquematico es el siguiente: http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/fmt1.htm

Datos importantes:

1-Los 2 transistores 2N3904 son sustitudos por 2N5551 (los que tenia a mano mas parecidos), no pude medir su ganancia pues mi multimetro da valores inexactos (muy muy) de voltage y corriente

2- Todas las resistencias son de valores exactos excepto la de 1M que es realmente 1.013M

3- El capacitor de 4.7pF es realmente 5pF (uno de 3pF y otro de 2pF en paralelo)

4- La tierra del circuito es el negativo de la bateria de 9V, no una plancha de metal ni nada de eso...

5- El capacitor variable C4 es uno que le quite a una vieja radio que tiene 6 terminales, yo como no se cuales son las "verdaderas terminales" medi entre dos y la capacitancia minima me dio 40pF, la maxima anda entre los 110-120pF, en un laboratorio con un equipo viejo cuya precision es bien cuestionable.

6- El inductor lo hice con un cable fino cuyo calibre real no se pues no lo dice y en ningun lugar lo especifica, es el mismo cable que utilize para todas las conexiones.


Lo otro que quiero saber es si el exceso de cable que tiene el prototipo podria provocar capacitancias  e inductancias parasitas no-despreciables para el funcionamiento correcto del circuito.

Aqui les adjunto la foto de la chapuza , espero alguien pueda tirarme un cabo, para mejorar, aprender y en un futuro colaborar 

http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fmqz7.jpg

PD: por si es notable, el transmisor lo probe con una PC cerca cuyo chasis tiene un lateral abierto. No se... a ver si es que metara mucha interferencia EM.

Salu2


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 24, 2007)

hola, el ruido puede ser porque lo tienes armado en una protoboard, y los cables al ser largos y estar doblados actuan como bobinas cambiando la frecuencia del circuito y haciendolo inestable, asi que te aconsejo que mejor armes el transmisor en una placa impresa y si ahi te da problemas empieza a buscarle solucion porque en la protoboard siempre estos circuitos no funcionan bien.

PD: trata que las pistas del circuito sean lo mas cortas posible y los cables de alimentacion tambien. Si usas una fuente trata de que este bien filtrada, para que pruebes bien es mejor que uses una bateria.

Saludos...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 25, 2007)

Los circuitos de radio, no suelen funcionar en placas de pruebas. Lo dicho, realizalo con placa a ser posible de fibra. Obtendrás resultados mas satisfactorios, ya que  en frecuencias de este orden, un simple loop de cable altera el resultado.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 25, 2007)

Disculpen que la pregnta se salga del tema, esta va al creador del post,¿Cual de los 6 pines empleaste del capacitador variable? Siempre lo he intentado y no me funciona la cosa


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 25, 2007)

me sumo a la pregunta de anthony123.


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 25, 2007)

Muchas gracias por vuestra respuesta tecnicdeso y djchinomix  entonces me decidire a fabricar el circuito en placa y entonces alli probar con los componentes. Otra cosita, no creen que esas diferencias con respecto al original tambien puedan afectarlo significaticamente?

anthony123: cuando quite el capacitor de su placa original, me fije que tenia un pin doblado y soldado a un inductor relatiamente grande con ferrita por medio. Utilice por tanto ese pin con el que tenia adyacente al lado que era el pin del medio. Espero te sea util.. 

Salu2 a todos


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 25, 2007)

Hey pero que conste que eso fue una cosa que me salio solo por probr esos dos pines.. a mi me gustaria tambien saber realmente a que corresponde cada uno.

salu2


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 26, 2007)

aca mando la explicacion de las terminales del capacitor, asi aparecen conectados en las radios de FM :  entre las terminales 1 y 2 , se ubica el inductor de sintonia / resonancia.  entre las terminales 2 y 3 hay otros componentes que tienen que ver con la ganancia y filtro de la antena ( corrijanme si me equivoco) . 
siempre que use cap variables como este , use las terminales 1 y 2 , y me funciono bien, pero creo que si se conectan la 2 y la 3 funciona igual. 
espero que sirva de algo
saludos , y feliz año!


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 26, 2007)

mmmm la verdad tngo uno que posee como 7 pines: 5 estan soldados a la placa y estan doblados, sigo en las mismas: dudoso


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 26, 2007)

Aqui pongo la foto del otro que tengo por aca. Este tiene unas marca entre los pines les pongo la foto:

http://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cap1ys8.jpg

Como ven hay dos que dicen C1 y C2, a lo mejor estos son los de sintonia, puesto que los otros dos dicen FC1 y FC2, que por la explicacion de armaggedon_1757 a lo mejor venga de "Filter Capacitor", en fin...
El otro que tengo (que use en el tranmisor) si no dice nada de nada que puede ayudar. No tiene ninguna simbologia.
Les pongo otra foto para que vean el "pin" extra que tiene aparte de los 6, cuya funcion seria bueno adivinar 

http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=backfo6.jpg

Otro detalle tambien, es que en la primera foto el pin de C1 que esta cortado es el que estaba soldado al inductor grande (con ferrita) de la radio donde lo saque.

Salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 26, 2007)

Quedé in the same place


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 26, 2007)

Jejeje.. tamos iguales entonces..

Alguien tiene a mano posibilidad de un medidor de capacitancias? y que compruebe cuales son el rango de capacitancias entre cada pin, y como lo afecta el ajuste pequegno que tienen? Para hacernos una idea de como es la cosa...
De no tener a mano una medidor de capacitancia,  que creen de medir con un puente de impedancia? yo es que no tengo lo necesario para llevarlo a cabo*....

alguien se anima?

salu2

*lo que no tengo es capacitor variable de valor conocido ni resistencia variable, ni voltimetro que me de valor de voltaje precisos (ta jodio por esa parte.. lo unico que mide preciso es resistencia)


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 26, 2007)

mmmm pues me imagino que los colaboradores del foro como Fogonazo, Mario, Nimer, etc por sus comentarios poseen uno... 
PD: Un tecnico de radios tambien podria conocer del tema


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 27, 2007)

si el que esta cortado iba a uno de los cables del inductor de onda media, quiere decir que el mas recomendable para la sintonia de vhf o fm comercial, esta del otro lado, por tener menor capacitancia.   
usa los del otro lado, los que dicen fc1 y fc2 . en la foto no se lee bien cual es el 1 y el 2.
o sea, si estuviera dado vuelta, tendrias que usar las patillas correspondientes a lo que aca es c1 
jaja no se como explicarlo empiezo a dar vueltas y me mareo a mi mismo

la patilla del medio, esta conectada internamente con la del medio del otro lado (puenteadas)


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 27, 2007)

Gracias por esa aclaracion armaggedon_1757 te entendi muy bien  probare esas patas entonces.
Ahora, cuando dices la pata del medio, hablas de las que estan en el medio de las 6, o de esa "7ma" pata que esta en la base del cap.?

salu2


----------



## mcrven (Dic 27, 2007)

Amigo magoseitor,

1.- Me uno a lo dicho por tecnicdeso y chinomix en cuanto a la construcción de equipos de RF. Todas las conexiones deben ser lo más cortas y rectas posible y, luego de probado el equipo, se debería encerrar en caja de blindaje, tanto la sección de RF cómo la de audio.

2.- Respecto del capacitor variable que muestras, es para ser utilizado en receptores de AM / FM, combinados. Contiene 4 capacitores separados, al igual que 4 trimmer de ajuste fino. La sección de AM consta de 2 capacitores que puede ser identificados por el mayor tamaño de los paquetes de cada uno, a través del plástico. Los de FM son 2 paquetes de dimensiones muy chicas.

Te sugiero que consigas un trimmer suelto, que es suficiente para un TX y, resulta más fácil de ajustar.

3.- Para una placa necesaria para el circuito, utiliza la de una redio vieja desmantelada, vaciada de todo rastro de pistas de cobre, de la cual sólo utilizarías la baquelita de soporte y alguno huecos para pasar los pines de los componentes. El alhambrado hazlo por la parte de abajo utilizando, en lo posible, los mismo pines de los componentes, cuidando de que toda conexión resulte lo más corta y recta posible.

Saludos y suerte: mcrven


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 27, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro.
Aca dejo una foto improvisada de como es el condensador.
Las patas 2 y 5 van unidas y esas van a tierra el los receptores
1 - 4 y 3 - 6 con las que se pueden ocupar, si se fijan bien, por ej. la pata 1 y 4 van unidas dentro del condensador por unas placas muy finas, al igual que las 3 y 6.
En si son dos condensadores dentro de uno. No se cual sera su valor en cada lado pero prueben 1 - 4 y si no funciona bien prueben con 3 - 6.

PD: si tienen a la mano unos de esos condensadores variables de radios valvulares antiguas se daran cuenta del funcionamiento.

Saludos...


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 27, 2007)

Que mas decir djchinomix y mcrven... os quiero.   
Grandes dosis de agradecimiento para vosotros y claro, todos los que habeis participado en este hilo...

salu2


----------



## djchinomix (Dic 28, 2007)

magoseitor dijo:
			
		

> Que mas decir djchinomix y mcrven... os quiero.
> Grandes dosis de agradecimiento para vosotros y claro, todos los que habeis participado en este hilo...
> 
> salu2



De nada magoseitor, cualquier cosa solo consultala. saludos


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 29, 2007)

recien me fijo el esquema del transmisor jaja http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/fmt1.htm.  ese tx lo arme en una placa experimental, la que tiene las pistas como si fuera un protoboard. en hilera de 4 perforaciones sobre una misma isla de cobre. 
los transistores los tuve que reemplazar por los BC546 por no conseguir los originales.
 en cuestion transmite en vhf , y en modo am (lo verifique con un handy ) y el alcance maximo que logre fue de 50 m
saludos!


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 29, 2007)

Uff.. entonces armaggedon_1757? como es la cosa? transmit "claramente"  o no en fm? pudistes escuchar la transmision en algun radio ordinario? fuen en fm o am? se escuchaba claro?..jje..cuantas preguntas semi-estupidas..   

salu2


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 29, 2007)

jaja ,no,  esta bien hacer las preguntas. se recibe muy bien en los receptores fm comunes . pero lo que digo, es que al tratar de recibirlo con un handy, solo escuchaba la modulacion si ponia al handy en modo am. cuando lo ponia en fm, solo recibia a la onda portadora. y te digo mas, con el handy no lo recibia a los 50 m. solo lo recibia a gran distancia con la radio fm comun.
otra cosa mas, le puse una antena externa con polarizacion vertical ( omnidireccional) y lo recibo a mayor distancia.
 espero que sirva 
un abrazo!


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 30, 2007)

Gracias por la aclaracion, ahora si te entiendo mejor..
pues parece entonces un disegno no muy optimo no?
Me recomendais el transmisor que esta en este foro? (el hilo sticky)
Lo triste seria ponerme a buscar nuevamente las escasas piezas por equipos desmantelados   pero me reconfortaria saber que si lo armo en pcb funcionase a la primera..

salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 30, 2007)

Es muy desagradable tu situación amigo, no me gustaria estar en sus zapatos, pero tu perceverancia y empeño es digno de admiracion, mis mas sinceras felicitaciones!


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 30, 2007)

Jejeje... hay que tirar con lo que se tiene..  , 

Gracias anthony123


----------



## Dano (Dic 30, 2007)

magoseitor dijo:
			
		

> Jejeje... hay que tirar con lo que se tiene..  ,
> 
> Gracias anthony123



Igualmente los componentes no son tan dificil de encontrar, son bastante comunes, solo hay que ponerse a chatarrear un rato.

Saludos


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 30, 2007)

igual te recomiendo el transmisor que queres armar. si lo pensas recibir con una radio comun, se escucha muy bien. lo que pasa , es que yo no lo uso con microfono, le puse cable de audio, y transmito cosas desde un walkman. muy buena calidad de audio tiene el transmisor.
con respecto a la duda del condensador variable, hoy lo medi con un capacimetro, y me dio estos resultados: de un lado, el conectado a la sintonia de onda media, entre un terminal y el del medio me daba entre 3 y 130 pF, entre el otro y el del medio los mismos valores.
del otro lado , en la sintonia de la fm, me daba entre uno y el del medio de 2 a 30 pF, y entre el otro y el del medio, los mismos valores.
el del medio, esta conectado internamente con el del medio del otro lado. 
sabiendo esto ultimo, se sabe que las cuatro terminales de los vertices, son independientes entre si. en fin el dial , posee 4 condensadores variables. espero que sirva
un abrazo!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Dic 30, 2007)

me olvide de decir, este transmisor no lo hago transmitir entre los 88 y 108.  transmite en los 130 MHz, (hice dos espiras nada mas) y lo recibo con una radio comun que tambien le retoque las espiras  al inductor de sintonia. creo que lo dije en otro lado del foro.


----------



## magoseitor (Dic 30, 2007)

Bueno armaggedon_1757, decidido... primero armo entonces este y si no funciona pues el otro,   que de los cobardes no se ha escrito nada jeje...
Gracias por medir el cap. variable. Cuando fabrique el pcb dejare unos terminales para probar con cada juego de patas del variable mio.

Salu2 y feliz agno nuevo


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2008)

Hablando de condensadores variables,aki esta uno que se ve bueno:


----------



## magoseitor (Ene 1, 2008)

Ohhh... habia buscado cap. variables caseros, pero nunca uno tan accesible como este de solo tuerca, tornillo y cable. Gracias anthony123, si no es ahora seguro en un futuro me servira mucho!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2008)

Pues la verdad cuando termine el inductometro (solo le falta la inductancia y la cpacitancia de comparacion) lo haré para ver si funciona!


----------



## magoseitor (Ene 1, 2008)

Esa! mejor doble chequeo que uno solo! 
Ya estoy ansioso!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2008)

Jajajaja una pregunta como haces con el estaño? y como diablos haces para conectarte a internet?


----------



## magoseitor (Ene 2, 2008)

Je, bueno, el estagno si lo venden en ferreterias, aunque es el malo ese te un tubito sin soldante ni nada por el estilo. Para eso utilizamos aspirina.
Sobre la conexion a internet, es "tomada prestada" de mi universidad, pero eso es suerte mia que conozco al administrador de red y me dio un lugarcito, de no ser asi no lo tuviese.

Salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 2, 2008)

Suerte compañero, quizas este sea el año de tu libertad!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 3, 2008)

magoseitor, si tomas el audio de la pc, tambien puede generar ruidos indeseables en la recepcion. justamente, lo que a mi me interesa, es retransmitir el audio de la pagina liveatc.net, del control de ezeiza, ya que puedo ver  los aviones, y escuchrlos con mi radio, pero del control en el aeropuerto , por estar a 32 km, no lo pezco. entonces lo retransmito desde la salida de parlantes de la computadora. y el alcance, cubre bien la distancia para llegar hasta la terraza . muy util el tx. te digo esto, por si decidis ponerle el cable de audio, y transmitir musica desde la pc.
un abrazo amigo!


----------



## magoseitor (Ene 4, 2008)

Ohh muchas gracias por ese dato, de hecho lo quiero practicamente para lo mismo..para dejar la pc con audio streaming y tener siempre en donde este un radiecito con la musica, con esperanza de que alcance toda la casa la transmision.

salu2!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 4, 2008)

cuando lo pruebes ya armado en la pcb , te va a sorprender, porque tiene muy buen alcance, te cubre toda la casa . muy util para varias cosas , pero el problema es que las fm comerciales trnsmiten con muchisima potencia, entonces te tapan a tu tx. por eso es que lo hago transmitir fuera de banda. alrededor de los 130 MHz, ya que ahi no hay inconveniente con interferir nada, ni de que me interfieran.
otro dato importante: tene muchisimo cuidado de no soldar accidentalmente (con una salpicadura de estaño, o que quede en corto por otros motivos) los terminales positivos de la linea de audio, con el +9 v , teniendo en cuenta que el gnd del audio va al gnd del circuito, porque cuando lo arme, con un hilito muy fino de estaño  que no percibi, hice entrar los 9 v por la salida de auriculares de un mp 4 y lo queme. muy mala suerte, pero como estaba con garantia me lo cambiron jajaaja. 
otro dato: para la antena lo que mejor me anduvo fue un tubito de aluminio de 60 cm de largo , hueco , y de 1 cm de diametro (sacado de una antena de tv).
suerte!


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2008)

Amigo sigo esperenado lo del frecuencimetro (armaggedon_1757)


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 4, 2008)

no tengo camara antony123  .te digo tengo una filmadora sony handycam ..... la cosa es que no me vino el driver, y no puedo pasar a la pc lo que filmo, tampoco las fotos. ya voy a ver si algun amigo me presta una digital simple, pasa que ahora estan todos de vacaciones.......
prometi que lo iba a poner, y lo voy a poner


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2008)

mmm o tambien podrias colgar un dibujo en paint de lo que haces....


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 4, 2008)

soy un desastre dibujando en el paint .. en fin tratare con eso, para demostrar, y luego van las fotos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 4, 2008)

jajajajajaja ok, aprecio mucho tu esfuerzo


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 4, 2008)

voy a ubicar el "gran dibujo" en el foro que corresponde: modificacion de radio fm , pues de ahi venia el asunto este.


----------



## magoseitor (Ene 4, 2008)

Hey, gracias por esos datos los tendre en cuenta, tengo una antenita de esas por ahi, la utilizare a ver ke tal va.
Por cierto, como hicistes para transmitir en los 130?

salu2


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 4, 2008)

el inductor lo hice con 3 espiras, con estas uin poco separadas , y fui ajustando el trimmer hasta llegar aproximadamente hasta esa frecuencia.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 5, 2008)

Las ancias me matan por ver las fotos de la modificacion del pequeño radiecito jejejeje


----------



## magoseitor (Ene 6, 2008)

armaggedon_1757, podrias colgar una foto de tu Tx terminado? este que quiero hacer yo tambien...


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 6, 2008)

Oye vas a la universidad a la 1 am?


----------



## magoseitor (Ene 6, 2008)

jejeje si.. hoy me quede aqui... tengo que entregar unas tareas de diagramas de bode..
estoy hasta las tantas realizandolas. me gusta el laboratorio de mi escuela  y mi escuela  jeje..

salu2


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 6, 2008)

Oye che me sorprendes.... pero bueh yo sigo esperando las foticos para ver que modificaciones les hizo para recibir por los 130 MHz


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Ene 8, 2008)

tranquilos , paciencia que ya dentro de poco subo las fotos del display , radio modificada y el transmisor tambien.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 8, 2008)

Jejejejejeje se ve la presion que tienes en tus hombros!


----------



## jamme (Ene 16, 2008)

hola muchachos
veo que en este foro los aportes son importantes, agrego uno mas, para disminuir el ruido en transmisores de fm deben colocar una bobina nucleo de aire de 12 vueltas de alambre calibre 16 en serie con una resistencia de 39 ohm a 5 watts desde la salida de antena a la masa del circuito, ojo la resistencia se calentarà mucho, pero el ruido disminuira en un 90%, espero les sirva como a mi


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 16, 2008)

e intentaste con una de 10W?


----------



## Dano (Ene 17, 2008)

jamme dijo:
			
		

> hola muchachos
> veo que en este foro los aportes son importantes, agrego uno mas, para disminuir el ruido en transmisores de fm deben colocar una bobina nucleo de aire de 12 vueltas de alambre calibre 16 en serie con una resistencia de 39 ohm a 5 watts desde la salida de antena a la masa del circuito, ojo la resistencia se calentarà mucho, pero el ruido disminuira en un 90%, espero les sirva como a mi



Yo en mis tantos transmisores de Fm que armé nunca tuve problema con el ruido, esa resistencia por lo que entiendo pone a tierra la antena, lo que producirá más calentamiento en los transistores de potencia, además de pérdida de potencia (valga la redundancia).

Saludos


----------



## jamme (Ene 18, 2008)

la verdad amigos yo siempre que armo un transmisor y tiene problemas de ruido le coloco eso y adiós ruido y con eso aveces siento que camina más la onda ya que 2n2222 que es de medio watt lo coloco a recorrer  hasta un kilométro, claro esta con una excelente antena,por hay estoy averiguando lo de antenas en fase

hasta ahora antony123 no he intentado intentaré y te comento que pasó.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2008)

con 2N2222 logras un kilometro?


----------



## jamme (Ene 23, 2008)

anthony si lo logro ya que todo el amperaje del transformadorr agarra para la salida de antena e irradias sobre la potencia del transformador, bueno eso me explico un amigo y la verdad ha visto que funciona, claro en terreno plano, probé con la de diez y disminuye mas el calor, gracias,

ojo advertencia una de menos vatiage quema el transistor de salida


----------



## Dano (Ene 23, 2008)

jamme dijo:
			
		

> anthony si lo logro ya que todo el amperaje del transformadorr agarra para la salida de antena e irradias sobre la potencia del transformador, bueno eso me explico un amigo y la verdad ha visto que funciona, claro en terreno plano, probé con la de diez y disminuye mas el calor, gracias,
> 
> ojo advertencia una de menos vatiage quema el transistor de salida



No entendí nada


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 23, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> No entendí nada


Igual


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2008)

Este es el condensador de sintonia que quiero usar pero no se cual pines emplear!


----------



## magoseitor (Ene 30, 2008)

es igual de 6? por que no lo destripas y lo examinamos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 31, 2008)

El sabado, despues de los examenes que tengo esta semana lo estripo y colgo unas fotos para ver cuales pines puedo emplear!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 4, 2008)

Aki esta el condensador:


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 9, 2008)

anthony, creo que ya explique como usar ese condensador en otro foro. de las tres patas que estan en uno de los lados, usa la del medio y alguna de las esquinas.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok, gracias de todas formas!


----------

